# Грыжа и протрузия в L4-L5, L5-S1



## Александр90 (12 Май 2017)

Добрый день! У меня грыжа и протрузия на уровне L4-L5, L5-S1. Каждый день после работы занимаюсь ЛФК. Если не заниматься болит поясница и отдает в правую ногу. Целый день работаю за компьютером, но время от времени делаю упражнения на позвоночник. Помогите, пожалуйста, подобрать оптимальное лечение, чтобы избавиться полностью от болей. В последнее время еще голова иногда кружится. Во вложении снимки и заключение от 27.03.2017.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Май 2017)

Мало снимков.
У невролога были?


----------



## La murr (12 Май 2017)

@Александр90, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------

